# need help starting car



## GreekG60 (Nov 13, 2009)

I bought a 1990 g60 corrado... started it drove it 4-5 times then brought it home...went to start it next day and the battery was dead. i jumped it with my truck and it never started again. I check for spark fuel distributor and all other basic things anyone have any other ideas?


----------

